# Aluminum Dog boxes???



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

anyone have good or bad expediences with truck dog boxes? Just got rid of my Suburban and got a truck and I am looking for a 2 box with a some storage. I live in Ohio so insulation for the summer and winter is a concern. Also any ideas on who makes, or can powder coat the boxes? I want it to match the truck..thanks for any help..

Thanks Wade


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Try PM'ing Kevin Walsh.

He has an insert from American Aluminum, I think he designed it himself and they built it for him. Not sure about the powdercoating, but that seems like a very feasable option to me...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

SHARP truck - I have a 2007 white DC - but black dog boxes? Sounds like that could get pretty hot regardless. The regular aluminum finish is a champ at not absorbing heat.

I have owens which are low-end welded boxes -not the prettiest but they work-and they make a lot of options - most stock 2 dog boxes I have seen though are pretty small inside, particularly headspace - So custom would probably be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Wade Morrell said:


> anyone have good or bad expediences with truck dog boxes? Just got rid of my Suburban and got a truck and I am looking for a 2 box with a some storage. I live in Ohio so insulation for the summer and winter is a concern. Also any ideas on who makes, or can powder coat the boxes? I want it to match the truck..thanks for any help..
> 
> Thanks Wade


Sweet! That gas mileage is gonna SUCK! I have a Ram 1500 isn't any better! If it were me, depending if you want use the truck to transport any toys (quads, motorcycles etc), I would throw a matching cap on it with tinted windows. Looks sharp and you can get any kind of boxes for the back, to include just standard vary kennels and have a tuff box of sort for equipment. Thats what I do and have roof racks on cap for canoe. I still use the truck for other uses, and lower handlebars on quads to get in there 

See Dave Blosser in your area for boxes, he can do custom work and great dude!

As far as boxes without cap, weather SUCKS, sometimes water and wind get in when you don't want to along with sun, etc. (For real long trips) and across several states when you leave its 80 degrees and arrive 12hours later to -10! Run a fan in the hot summer and close the lid in winter. Too Easy!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Sweet! That gas mileage is gonna SUCK!


I have a Tundra 4WD 5.7LV8 and for the size the gas mileage is remarkably good.

Overall (combined city/hwy) average is 16.3 on mine and about 19 - 20 on the highway. We live in a fairly hilly area.

Agree on the topper. See if you can get one with combo windoors + sliders - makes a nice combination. I got my cap when the selection was limited and only have full length windoors [and I have gone down the highway with them open for airflow - but they are GREAT when parked.] Maybe you should get an insulated shell if you do that.

Anyway-this is my setup - with the DC I have a longer bed than you but you should have pleny of room. Platform rests on queen size bed. topper is high rise though. In retrospect I would probably loose the tailgate and have it with a liftgate for the back. I had to add a section to the back as the highrise bed frame is not as long as the truck bed but that is good because I can take out the home-made section of platform near the back to remove the crates. Wouldn't have that problem with a lower platform.

Be a wuss and consider a ramp or physically take the dog out and lower to the ground. That tailgate is high and our older team dogs are starting to have shoulder issues from years of jumping out of trucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have a Tundra 4WD 5.7LV8 and for the size the gas mileage is remarkably good.
> 
> Overall (combined city/hwy) average is 16.3 on mine and about 19 - 20 on the highway. We live in a fairly hilly area.
> 
> ...


 
08 Ram Hemi, 14 in and around and 18 on highway


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Wade,

Tracy was an Owen's dealer, not sure if she still is.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Even though powdercoat helps keep the boxes cooler, I would not go with black to match the truck, JMO:-\", or you can go with a sliver vein that has hints of black in it, it gos pretty well with most dark colored vehicles, but would defently put a cap on, I ended up selling my truck and buying a Armada. Wade u can shoot through my gallery and get some ideas if ya like.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info!!! I think you are all right and I should look at a cap. Thanks again..

Wade


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure about other states but here in CA there is a huge bonus for getting a cap. It totally cuts the yearly reg of the vehicle down quite a bit.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Not sure about other states but here in CA there is a huge bonus for getting a cap. It totally cuts the yearly reg of the vehicle down quite a bit.


Are you serious?? I live in CA and have never heard of this cost cut.
My registration is due in August on my '09 Silverado and it's STILL over $500!! :evil:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Erin Suggett said:


> Are you serious?? I live in CA and have never heard of this cost cut.
> My registration is due in August on my '09 Silverado and it's STILL over $500!! :evil:



Absolutely in CA too. Had a shell for my 99 Dodge Diesel and then it's classified as a passenger vehicle instead of a commercial..saves a lot of $$.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I know in NYC & LINY especially there are parkways that only passenger vehicles are allowed on such as the southern state, the belt, sagitkos / sunken meadow, robert moses etc...... if you have a pickup that is set up any different then being a CREW CAB with a CAP, u stand the chance of recieving a ticket for driving a commercial plate on the parkway.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> I know in NYC & LINY especially there are parkways that only passenger vehicles are allowed on such as the southern state, the belt, sagitkos / sunken meadow, robert moses etc...... if you have a pickup that is set up any different then being a CREW CAB with a CAP, u stand the chance of recieving a ticket for driving a commercial plate on the parkway.



I thought you could register your open bed pick up as a passenger vehicle after 2000


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Be a wuss and consider a ramp or physically take the dog out and lower to the ground. That tailgate is high and our older team dogs are starting to have shoulder issues from years of jumping out of trucks.


I used to have a ramp and got sick and tired of hauling it around. Got one of these: http://www.twistep.com/
Way better then a ramp. 

although.. looking at their website they used to make two versions one for an SUV and one for a pick up truck that would swing out and then unfold past the tail gate, looks like they only offer the suv model now. Too bad, hunting down a used pick up truck model might be worth a try, I love mine.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Wade:

My cousin just got a new tundra and bought an ARE cap for his ride. He also got the outdoorsmen option, which has the window on the side of the cap that opens w/locking handles, so you don't have to climb in the back of the bed to get things of get your dogs out of your crate.

Here is CA. Michelle is right too a point. You would have to register the truck as a Commercial vehicle. You could only store/haul what would fit in the cap.The cap can never come off. Some trucks already have Commercial lic plate. Commercial veh. have license plate with only one letter vs. passenger vehicles that have 3 letters in the license plate. 

My cousin is a CHP and she gave me the info as I was looking into for my old truck, which is not worth it for me. If you have a truck with passenger lic plate, you need to get a Commercial lic plate. which DMV charges more to get. If you have a commercial lic plate and do not have a cap and gets pulled over by LEO, you are going to get a big fat fine.. 


See 13-3 and 13-4

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/reg_hdbk_pdf/ch13_comml_vehs.pdf


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Wade:
> 
> My cousin just got a new tundra and bought an ARE cap for his ride. He also got the outdoorsmen option, which has the window on the side of the cap that opens w/locking handles, so you don't have to climb in the back of the bed to get things of get your dogs out of your crate.http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/reg_hdbk_pdf/ch13_comml_vehs.pdf


Yep - those are the windoors. Definitely nice to have. Better to have with screens on them to (sliders)

I have a Leer. I have no complaints. I have heard ARE toppers are considered a bit better. Snugtop is also a brand a lot of folks seem to like. My Leer 180 (mid-hi) puts the top of the truck at 6.5 feet (a consideration for parking garages that seem set at about 7 feet - I always hold my breath and go slow)-the extra height is nice if you do a platform though under boxes for gear. I assume your truck has a back window - if so you can get a window for thr front of the camper shell so you can move air back there.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome you guys (and gals) for the responses. I went and looked at the ARE cap yesterday and will go look at the Leer today. I do have the rear window that goes down so it looks like I will opt for the cap that has a least a slider to allow air to the dogs. ARE quote was around 1400 depending on options only bad part is that it takes 3 weeks for delivery and I needed it next weekend...lol...(story of my life.) Any other experiences with options? things you would get or not get? I know I can carpet the headliner and put lights and stuff in it..

Thanks again this really helps 

Wade


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> Awesome you guys (and gals) for the responses. I went and looked at the ARE cap yesterday and will go look at the Leer today. I do have the rear window that goes down so it looks like I will opt for the cap that has a least a slider to allow air to the dogs. ARE quote was around 1400 depending on options only bad part is that it takes 3 weeks for delivery and I needed it next weekend...lol...(story of my life.) Any other experiences with options? things you would get or not get? I know I can carpet the headliner and put lights and stuff in it..
> 
> Thanks again this really helps
> 
> Wade


Wade I didn't have one on my truck but a buddy of mine did out west like your talking about, he took some real thick foam with adhesive tape on one side of it and did all four sides of the slider between the cab and the cap and it force the cold and hot air into the cap, actually worked very very well. Just make sure if you do it to get the foam thats a little to big that its has to be wedge in their to secure the seal.;-)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Wade if you do get a cap consider a slider as well. 

http://www.jottocargoslide.us/dodge-cargo-slide-fullbox.htm http://www.glidengrab.com/ http://www.bedslides.com/ 

I love a pick up with a cap but hate trying to get my gear from the front of the box even with a cap that opens from the side.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a Leer on my last truck, it was the tall version with a walk out door, it was stupid expensive in comparison to a regular cap, but it was nice to have that extra head room and no tailgate meant a lower point of entry for the dogs. Unfortunately that glass door in the back got smashed a few times and wasn't cheap to replace. 

I have an ARE now, seems on par quality wise. Both caps had the full length sliding windows on the sides and at front (so the dogs could hear me better when I yell at them, hehe). I removed the mesh on the side windows and installed chicken coop wire mesh instead so I can leave the windows wide open and not worry about the dogs getting out if they're loose in the back. 

I wouldn't do the carpet, this way you can spend 2 minutes with a power washer hosing the whole back area out and be done with it. I would imagine the carpet would attract dirt and stink. Some sort of light for sure, very handy when you're digging in the back for gear at night.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Try PM'ing Kevin Walsh.
> 
> He has an insert from American Aluminum, I think he designed it himself and they built it for him. Not sure about the powdercoating, but that seems like a very feasable option to me...


American Aluminum (http://ezrideronline.com/) built one for me to fit into my subaru baja. I was super stoked on their customer service, but have since tried to follow up on another quote and am not having as good of an experience.

Getting anything powder coated custom is going to be pricey (300-500 bucks for a two dog box). I can get you a contact if you really want to do it.

Seeing Debbie's "recession trailer" got me looking, and I know Owens has a bunch of standard boxes (http://www.owens-pro.com/products_dogboxes.php). They don't have the height that I would like, but price is better than building something custom.

I will post some pics of my American Aluminum box in the next hour or so. I am real happy with it, and their price can't be beat (assuming they get back to you ; )


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> American Aluminum (http://ezrideronline.com/) built one for me to fit into my subaru baja. I was super stoked on their customer service, but have since tried to follow up on another quote and am not having as good of an experience.
> 
> Getting anything powder coated custom is going to be pricey (300-500 bucks for a two dog box). I can get you a contact if you really want to do it.
> 
> ...


LOL.. You know the all aluminum trailer only cost me $1200 new here in SoCal. I want to get some nice aluminum boxes for it sometime..at least a 3 hole box across the front with equipment storage on top and a fan. However, I bet it costs me as much as the trailer. Originally I was going to get a "real" dog trailer, but Bexter's teeth (jacketing) cost me $5500 so I settled for this one and am actually really happy since my vw golf tdi pulls it with ease and gets 45-48mpg. Its so light that I can easily pick it up from the side and if parking is a problem then you just unhitch it and push it in a stall near the car and lock the hitch.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok Leer was about the same price (1490 installed) and seems to be the same quality as the ARE cap. Kevin those are nice looking boxes and thanks for the link, but Lori (my wife) says that her dog is not going to be in the weather during the winter and that the boxes are out. lol...Geoff the slider is an absolute and I am shopping for one now thanks for that. One more place to look tomorrow than I will make a decision. Thanks again everyone..:smile:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wade Morrell said:


> Awesome you guys (and gals) for the responses. I went and looked at the ARE cap yesterday and will go look at the Leer today. I do have the rear window that goes down so it looks like I will opt for the cap that has a least a slider to allow air to the dogs. ARE quote was around 1400 depending on options only bad part is that it takes 3 weeks for delivery and I needed it next weekend...lol...(story of my life.) Any other experiences with options? things you would get or not get? I know I can carpet the headliner and put lights and stuff in it..
> 
> Thanks again this really helps
> 
> Wade


If it is legal (it should be) limo black tinting for the windows helps lower heat uptake (I did not look - do you have towing mirrors? Once you get a cap on with dog boxes, the rear view is pretty dismal) 

An accessory outlet could be nice (I have a spare battery back there but I would have liked stock outlets). 

You can either opt to get it attached with c-clamps or to the bedrails. Once you do that your location of tie down clamps on the bedrails will be limited to between the clamps so make sure they are where you want them.

I think they all leak when it is raining and the windows are wide open. not sure you can do much about that.

I have heard NOT to get a rubber boot between cab and topper. May want to research that. They make an inflatable boot but mine leaked and I am working on something more effective to move air back there better.

Mine got wired so that to turn on the light in the camper the vehicle lights have to be on. That is kind of dumb. watch out how they wire it.

I have seen an ARE cap that has extended height (really comes in handy) - AND- windoors with sliders but am not sure that option is available with LEER. It gives you the best of both worlds - driving down the road with windoors open is not a great option but I have to do it on really hot days and if I ever screw up a window I gather they are like $300.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Wade if Lori is worried about the cold you can get a 12v hound heater, that would go a long way to take the edge away and hopefully appease da wife. . Me I'd be more worried about standing humid heat than anything. There are simple solutions for that as well though.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I sent American Aluminum the crude drawing and they sent me a box that fits like a glove for sure. They must of had access to a baja to measure, b/c nothing I do is that exact LOL.
Thinking about getting a Owens dual box and strapping the two to a trailer.
I have been trying to find a used 4 or 6 hole trailer, but they are $$$$ and move pretty fast.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Wade I didn't have one on my truck but a buddy of mine did out west like your talking about, he took some real thick foam with adhesive tape on one side of it and did all four sides of the slider between the cab and the cap and it force the cold and hot air into the cap, actually worked very very well. Just make sure if you do it to get the foam thats a little to big that its has to be wedge in their to secure the seal.;-)


You can have a rubber "boot" installed on the outside of the cap when you order it that will completely fill the void between your sliding rear window and the cap window so your conditioned air goes right back into the cap and no wind, rain or snow or anything can get into the cap or your nice rig. You can install a high volume fan (aftermarket) into the cap window as well to force the conditioned air back into the cap area. That helps a whole bunch with keeping the cap temperature even and cooling or heating it fast. I'd definitely get the insulation and carpeting installed inside the cap when you order it. It helps with the temperature, cuts down road noise and is marine grade so its pretty rugged and won't be bothered by some hose backspray when you clean the bed.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had always heard that the rubber boots were bad about leaking.........if not that is the way I would go.

I did put a radiator fan between my cab and camper that moved a lot of air but created a suction on the cab istelf. So I back down on airflow. Maybe some resitors but have not figured it out yet. 

Also was concerned about if I moved air back from the camper could I actually pull in carbon monoxide from the tailgate area - the air exchange seems tricky. Would love to better work it out.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I did put a radiator fan between my cab and camper that moved a lot of air but created a suction on the cab istelf. So I back down on airflow. Maybe some resitors but have not figured it out yet.
> 
> Also was concerned about if I moved air back from the camper could I actually pull in carbon monoxide from the tailgate area - the air exchange seems tricky. Would love to better work it out.


It would involve cutting a hole in the roof of the cap but these look promising. http://www.trucknvans.com/CRL-6-Compact-Dome-Van-Roof-Vent-p/cb354.htm They are 12v powered and would just move the hottest air out which is at the highest point in the cap. Then you could use one of those A/C hoses that attach to a vent inside the vehicle to pump A/C out to the dogs in the back. Like this.. http://dogequipment.com/products/COOLING-K9COOL_auto_air_conditioner.html

I'd be wary of carbon monoxide too if you were moving any air from the back of the truck especially while stationary and running the engine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> You can have a rubber "boot" installed on the outside of the cap when you order it that will completely fill the void between your sliding rear window and the cap window so your conditioned air goes right back into the cap and no wind, rain or snow or anything can get into the cap or your nice rig. You can install a high volume fan (aftermarket) into the cap window as well to force the conditioned air back into the cap area. That helps a whole bunch with keeping the cap temperature even and cooling or heating it fast. I'd definitely get the insulation and carpeting installed inside the cap when you order it. It helps with the temperature, cuts down road noise and is marine grade so its pretty rugged and won't be bothered by some hose backspray when you clean the bed.


 
I had the boot on my tundra and because the space between the cab and cap is so thin, even with high pressure hose, it would get gunky and dirty back there, didn't leak that I noticed, but a stain on the windows started forming and kept getting bigger from all sides, didn't care for it at all. The inflatable one is a joke, don't waste your time! Carpet is nice, but depends what your gonna use the truck for in the long run or other uses. I had a spray liner and layed a 3/4" horse mat, little noise and I can vaccum, wipe, or spray to clean out if it gets dirty. I blackened out the windows darker than what it came and I don't have slide out windows, I paid 100 more and got the ones that pop out and no leaks. 

The object for me is not the keep it cool or hot, but tolerable and somewhat within 15 degrees of the ambient air and what the dog is use to living in. Get the dog out of the wind and rain, but maintain air circulation and workability and not a spoiled rotten mutt! LOL

I bought a 15$ box fan from walmart and laid it in bed of truck and blew outward from behind crates and it worked perfectly for the dogs in the heat and in the cool weather just seal everything up with a few cracks in the windows, they will be fine.


----------

